# Average graphic t-shirt price in your country?



## AlexaC (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys, the purpose of making this thread is to do a simple survey for my sister for her upcoming clothing line. She going to publish her own label around this year. Hopefully you guys can help me out here by sharing your experience  

Let me start it out... 


Country: Malaysia 
Price: RM 30 - 50


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2015)

Canada:
20-50 CAD
Depends on the design and quality.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 5, 2015)

Country: United States of America
Price: $13-20


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 6, 2015)

Depends on brand
Generally it is
Low quality/lesser brand(like Walmart ts) 5-10
Medium quality (what you get at say JC Penney) 10-20

Athletic (like puma,Nike,etc) 20-30

All in usd


----------



## GaaraPrime (Apr 6, 2015)

Country: India
Cheap but acceptable quality: $2 to $3 US (INR Rs. 100 to 150)
Good quality with really good print: $10 US (INR Rs. 500 to 600)
Good quality Branded products which only "RICH" people can afford: $20 US (INR Rs. 1000).

You can see what 80% of the Indian population will prefer


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't bought shirts in retail stores here in years and years.

I know for a fact that Sanrio licensed Hello Kitty shirts are atleast 10 quid more expensive.
Then again, I order it all from ebay.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Canada:
> 20-50 CAD
> Depends on the design and quality.


 
Exactly what Tomato Hentai said. Canadian here: and it is around the range listed.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 7, 2015)

In the US it depends entirely on where you get them. 

For example, I buy a lot f my tee's off The Yetee, typically for their $11 24hr sale price. 

I buy stuff from Roosterteeth.com, but those run me like, $19.95 

I'd say the BEST average shirt balance should be in the $15-16 price range. Depending on the shirts of course.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 7, 2015)

From where I work. Graphic Tee's run between 18 - 24 USD.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> In the US it depends entirely on where you get them.
> 
> For example, I buy a lot f my tee's off The Yetee, typically for their $11 24hr sale price.
> 
> ...


Very true but also stuff on red bubble costs around 22 and they do well


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

Phils.
 Php.100-150 = bad quality
 Php. 150-200 = good quality
 Php. 200+ = Very good quality


----------



## Vipera (Apr 8, 2015)

Italy

5-20Eur = good quality
Higher than 20Eur = all the known brands


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2015)

I check Teemagnet just about every day, and they have well designed tees for about 10 buck that day, but any other time they are 17 to 25 USD


----------

